# speedstacks: where'd YOU get them?



## penguin12321 (Aug 20, 2008)

i am on the lookout for speedstacks. i just wanna get them at target, meijer, or wal-mart. (or any other department store) if you got your speedstacks at a department store, could you please tell me WHERE in the department store? it sounds like a stupid question but i have searched for minutes on end and i still haven't found it. your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2008)

I got mine at a Toys-R-Us. I'm not sure, but I actually think they were in the "sports" section of the store. Keep in mind, though, that we're talking the sports section of a toy store. 

I've seen them at Target - they were tucked in among all the games on the side wall. At our Target, anyway.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2008)

Target it came with cups


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 20, 2008)

i guess i should've specified...
where did you find the entire package?


----------



## audhulma (Aug 20, 2008)

I got mine at Toys R' Us with my StackMat...of course it WAS online...


----------



## brunson (Aug 21, 2008)

I gave their corporate HQ and distribution center my CC number on the phone, then drove over at lunch to pick them up. My office is about 4 minutes from theirs (six if traffic is bad).


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 21, 2008)

brunson said:


> I gave their corporate HQ and distribution center my CC number on the phone, then drove over at lunch to pick them up. My office is about 4 minutes from theirs (six if traffic is bad).



what???:confused: i'm lost... so you live like right beside the speedstacks factory thingamabob?


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 21, 2008)

just order them from the speedstacks site. to me they are better quality and you get to get whatever ones you want plus the timer and mat you want


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 21, 2008)

i got mine on clearance at Target


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2008)

clearance at target, they had like 50 of them. only $10 for cups, mat, and timer.


----------



## Carson (Aug 21, 2008)

Wal-Mart... came with cups, timer, mat, dvd, and the little mesh carry bag for the cups. Keep in mind though that if you get the "stackpack", the timer does not have a data port and cannot be plugged into a stackpod or tournament display.


----------



## brunson (Aug 21, 2008)

penguin12321 said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > I gave their corporate HQ and distribution center my CC number on the phone, then drove over at lunch to pick them up. My office is about 4 minutes from theirs (six if traffic is bad).
> ...


Everyone is somewhere, I work five minutes from here:* http://tinyurl.com/speedstacks
*
I don't think they manufacture them there, they're probably assembled in some sweatshop in Asia, but that's their distribution center and corporate headquarters from what I gathered.


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 22, 2008)

brunson said:


> penguin12321 said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...



oh. i wish that was my case.


----------



## MusicCube (Aug 25, 2008)

Walmart.
If you're in Canada, 2 years ago they were availble with the Sears Wishbook aswell.


----------



## chevyLi (Sep 18, 2008)

I won the speedstacks set (cups, timer, mat) in a Rubik's cube competition....


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 18, 2008)

This thread is old. Check the date.


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 22, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> clearance at target, they had like 50 of them. only $10 for cups, mat, and timer.


Holy man that is cheap. My aunt got mine for me for a crhistmas present. She works for Toys r' us as a manager, so I think they were a little discounted. Normally they are around 25-30 ish dollars. And they have always been found in the board games section of the store, believe it or not. (at least where I have went


----------



## scottp45 (Sep 22, 2008)

Carson said:


> Wal-Mart... came with cups, timer, mat, dvd, and the little mesh carry bag for the cups. Keep in mind though that if you get the "stackpack", the timer does not have a data port and cannot be plugged into a stackpod or tournament display.



How about modifying it so it does? I did it a loongg time ago. Cant remember how I did it. I still have the box from mine actually.


----------

